# The Dangers Of ******



## Jillaroo (Sep 26, 2013)

http://www.coffscoastadvocate.com.a...amputated-******-overdose-impress-pa/2030152/


----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 27, 2013)

Priapism - affecting men of Italian descent since 1192.  :sour:

Seriously, you don't want to mess around with any brand of vasodilators - as this article so clearly showed they can do a real number on you.

He would have been far better off taking a few hits from the vaporizer - same benefits with none of the drawbacks.


----------



## That Guy (Sep 27, 2013)




----------



## dbeyat45 (Sep 27, 2013)

Not thinking about this .....
Not thinking about this .....
Not thinking about this .....
Not thinking about this .....


----------



## jaminhealth (Jun 14, 2018)

******, Love it or Leave it.

https://www.ehealthme.com/ds/******/death/\

https://www.webmd.com/erectile-dysfunction/news/20030109/mystery-of-******-deaths-unravels

I had a friend who was in clinical trials of "V" and he's gone, died in late 50's.


----------



## Toorbulite (Jun 14, 2018)

Jillaroo said:


> http://www.coffscoastadvocate.com.a...amputated-******-overdose-impress-pa/2030152/


"_Doctors at the Neiva hospital discovered the man's penis was inflamed, *fractured* and showed signs of gangrene_"

Fractured ? 
I think someone should bone-up on their anatomy. 
.


----------



## Falcon (Jun 14, 2018)

Couldn't  have used a better word;   bone


----------



## Butterfly (Jun 14, 2018)

Actually, the correct medical term for a certain penis problem is "fracture."  Weird, I know.  Google fractured penis if you're curious.


----------



## Keesha (Jun 14, 2018)

Butterfly said:


> Actually, the correct medical term for a certain penis problem is "fracture."  Weird, I know.  Google fractured penis if you're curious.


And you know this because ..  ... layful:nthego:


----------



## C'est Moi (Jun 14, 2018)

Keesha said:


> And you know this because ..  ... layful:nthego:



:rofl:


----------



## Olivia (Jun 14, 2018)

Keesha said:


> And you know this because ..  ... layful:nthego:



I don't know about Butterfly, but I googled it, and, yes, there is such a thing.  You'd think that someone having one would know that, or at least look it up. layful:


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 14, 2018)

The need for ****** is a sign to "retire".


----------



## Keesha (Jun 14, 2018)

Olivia said:


> I don't know about Butterfly, but I googled it, and, yes, there is such a thing.  You'd think that someone having one would know that, or at least look it up. layful:



OMG Olivia.
 :rofl: I’m speechless. It doesn’t happen often


----------



## Olivia (Jun 14, 2018)

Keesha said:


> OMG Olivia.
> :rofl: I’m speechless. It doesn’t happen often



I guess you've never watched "Younger".   Don't want to get too explicit, but it's when "she" got on top of "him".


----------



## Keesha (Jun 14, 2018)

Olivia said:


> I guess you've never watched "Younger".   Don't want to get too explicit, but it's when "she" got on top of "him".


Nope! Never watched it. 
So haven't a clue what you’re talking about :shrug:

:laugh:


----------



## Olivia (Jun 14, 2018)

Keesha said:


> Nope! Never watched it.
> So haven't a clue what you’re talking about :shrug:
> 
> :laugh:



Sure you don't.


----------



## Pappy (Jun 15, 2018)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 15, 2018)

Doc told me to take a full glass of water to swallow the pill so I won't get a stiff neck!!!!!


----------

